# Neyim eksik?



## miraculeuse

*Herkese selam,

İngilizce'de "neyim/neyimiz eksik?" kullanımını ne karşılar? Aslında formel anlamda bir şeyler demek istiyorum. Türkiye'nin AB'den neyi eksik? gibi..*

*What is missing in Turkey from the EU?

 olur mu? biraz eksik gibi..*
* 
Yardımlarınızı bekliyorum!!Thanks!*


----------



## shiningstar

What does Turkey have less than EU countries (do)have? denebilir belki


----------



## shiningstar

Yalnız burada neyim/neyimiz eksik derken bir sitem havası geliyor cümleye sanki aslında hiçbir eksiğimiz yok der gibi... keşke konuyu biraz daha açıklamış olsaydınız.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Sitem değil de "Türkiye neden yapamasın?" manasında kullanmak istemiştim aslında. Çünkü artıları ve eksileri ortaya koyacağım bir makale yazıyorum, yani bir karşılaştırma. Bence önerdiğiniz cümle mükkemmel oturdu. Başka fikirleriniz varsa elbette değerlendiririm *


----------



## shiningstar

Ok o zaman çünkü ben de önerdiğim cümleyi sitem içeren bir karşılaştırma haline getirecek bir deyim arıyordum İngilizce forum bölümünde. 

Madem "Türkiye neden yapamasın?" şeklinde bir yorum getireceksiniz biraz daha az resmi ama çok kullanılan bir kalıbı kullanmak isteyebilirsiniz.

"They made it through EU, why not Turkey?" örneğin


----------



## miraculeuse

*Ingilizce forumda sorduğunuzu gördüm, daha iyi bir öneri bulmaya çalıştığınız için teşekkürler    

Ama ilk öneriniz makalemin başlığı oldu bile  *


----------



## shiningstar

Sevindim, yine de verilen cevapları inceleyin isterseniz. Çünkü son öneriler benim verdiğimden daha iyi duruyor.


----------



## Ansonesque

> Türkiye'nin AB'den neyi eksik?



Tam bir karşının var olduğundan emin değilim, ama -- _What do the EU countries have that Turkey doesn't?_ - diyebilirsiniz acaba.


----------



## shafaq

"What do/*am* I lack/*ing*?" uyar mı?


----------

